# YES memes



## RyanSlamwheel (Dec 29, 2019)

Dedicated thread for these one-panel strawman comics where a stupid/angry Wojack states an obvious albeit uncomfortable truth and the protagonist (who's always depicted as super handsome and masculine) responds with a simple "Yes".

Starting off with a template for all you enterprising memesters out there.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 29, 2019)

Because of the title.


----------



## RyanSlamwheel (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sparky Lurker (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Hamsteroid (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Easterling (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Tour of Italy (Dec 29, 2019)

Sparky Lurker said:


>


This is the only correct reply in this whole thread really.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 29, 2019)

Sparky Lurker said:


>


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Oddjob OTP (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## RyanSlamwheel (Jan 2, 2020)




----------

